# I want to do a pork butt on my new MPS... need advice



## GVL_Smoker (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey all, 

I picked up a pork butt (about 7 lbs) and want to run it through my new MPS... 

Any advice? The cooking chart that came with the smoker is less than helpful, and I'm seeing cook times of 6 hours to 14 hours, although those appear to mainly be electric and wood types. 

I'm currently using a CI pan placed on top of the chip pan - is it better to pull that chip pan and place the CI directly over the burner?

How much time (roughly) will I need? I'm in SC, so it's gonna be in the 30's-40's for the next few days. 

Wood: I've got a bag of apple chips - thinking of using those. Is a chunk/chip combo best?

Temps - I just did a smoke of chicken pieces that took 2 hours @ 215 Avg. to get IT of 160. 
What should I be looking for on this? 

What is this "stall" I keep seeing? It seems like everything just stops for a couple of hours and you just need to gut it out? 

SO MANY QUESTIONS!!!!

Anyone with MPS experience that can help???


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2017)

GVL, I thinking MPS stands for Masterbuilt Propane smoker. Anyway I haven't used one so can't help you there. Pork butt is very forgiving and cooking it at 215 you'll be cooking for a very long time - possible until you retire. I would bump the temp up to at least 250. Then your looking at approx 1.5 hrs. per/lb. The stall usually happens somewhere around 160 to 170 and it's when the connective tissues start breaking down.  If you want to power through the stall then wrap the butt in butchers paper or foil. Remember your bark will soften during the wrap. At about 190ish start probing the butt to see how tender it is. If the probe slides in easily then it's done. Usually around 205, but can happen sooner. All butts are different. If you can use chunks then use them. They last longer. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2017)

Chris has you pretty well covered.
I also can't help you with the MPS--I use a MES 30.  I cook my butts at 240 (which on a MES means anything 225 to 260).  As Chris says butts are REAL forgiving so I don't warry about the temp swings.  I just foil at the stall and let the IT hit 205.
Gary


----------



## GVL_Smoker (Dec 28, 2017)

Guys thanks for the input.

Chris - you are correct, it is a Masterbuilt Propane Smoker. 

Do you guys have smoke generating for the entire cook time? Or at some point do you let the smoke die and just finish the cook?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a WSM so I add the amount of wood I want in the beginning. Usually around 4 to 5 good chunks. In your case I would add wood until just before  I foil. Once foiled you won't be getting any more smoke flavor. I wouldn't bother post foiling either since I believe the bark will prevent any more smoke penetration. Enjoy and let us know. After you do it time or two you'll figure out how smokey a flavor you want and how much wood is needed. 

Chris


----------



## schlotz (Dec 28, 2017)

Many have gone with the Amaze-N-Pellet Smoker tray for smoke generation.


----------



## GVL_Smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the input... getting ready to do this tomorrow...

Quick question - I'm going to go grab a bag of chunks - can you soak them like chips or is there no point due to their mass?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 29, 2017)

No need to soak your chips or chunks. All that does is cause them to steam off the water first. Good call on just using chunks. When using chunks like that there is no need for a pellet tray or tube to produce smoke.


----------

